# pattern an colors



## whoru (Aug 10, 2009)

just a few more pics of my joanna. i have had quit a few people tell me she has nice colors so heres a few pics. an i was just wondering is pattern on here normal for a columbian i have not seen any others that look like her...

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/whoru903/MyPics?authkey=Gv1sRgCMyj1O_m4O2GiwE&feat=directlink" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/whoru903/My ... directlink</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 10, 2009)

you are right she almost has an "argentine" look about her. most columbians i have seen have no pattern in particular. they just have like zig zags and stripes, its just a wierd mismatched pattern. yours has a somewhat proportional pattern, congrats, joanna is a beautiful tegu!

Jerry


----------



## whoru (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 10, 2009)

Very unique. Is she trying to bite you in some pictures?


----------



## whoru (Aug 10, 2009)

yes i posted a topic on why she has become so aggresive all of the sudden


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 10, 2009)

thats the nature of teguixin flighty and defensive. I love teguixin and they become real tame just more handling and interaction.

JD


----------



## whoru (Aug 10, 2009)

i gusses lol i have had her for 10 months though an she is still the same..


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 10, 2009)

Just stick with it.


----------



## whoru (Aug 10, 2009)

i am maybe someday we will have a break through lol


----------

